# I think I'm doing something wrong!!



## SallyLovesMojo (Jun 22, 2011)

I don't think I'm bonding with mojo. I see people with their birds and you can tell they have a bond. Mojo he is comfortable with me, he gets on my hand, chews on my earrings, takes food from my hand..all that good stuff. But whenever i try to spend time with him, all he wants to do is nibble on things. He never sings to me, he doesn't respond to my pathetic attempt to whistle, he only lets me pet his head thats about as intimate as we get. He yells at me to get him out in the morning, or whenever he wants out. What am I doing wrong?? I really think it has to do with his **** mirror, he loves that stupid thing so much, he will sit there and sing to it, but not me. I keep saying i want to wait till i get him more toys to take his mirror out because he looks so sad and it breaks my heart when i did actually take it out, but I'm tired of him being bonded to mirror and not us. Not just for my sake, but his too. I don't want his feelings hurt because the bird in the mirror doesn't respond to him. I do plan on getting another tiel within the week, and hopefully that will help mojo and i bond more. But really, if i take his mirror out will he get like depressed or something? or will it hurt him in anyway at all? Please help


----------



## Boshia (Jul 3, 2011)

Another bird won't help Mojo bond with you. He will just end up bonding with that bird. I would personally take the mirror out.


----------



## SallyLovesMojo (Jun 22, 2011)

Okay, but is it going to make him depressed? I don't want him depressed.


----------



## Boshia (Jul 3, 2011)

I've heard that taking out a mirror is like taking out a bird that the other bird bonded with. But do you really want him bonded to the mirror forever? What if you take it slow, taking it out a little at a time?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Try taking the mirror out and let him play with it when he is out

I think you have bonded nicely and mine are like that other things are more fun to do, iv got to chase lucky from the wallpaper about 30 times a day not joking either, my cookie will only whistle when he wants to which is once a month or something now lol it just depends on him


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Take it out but where he can see it that might help


----------



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

i have a little ladder with a mirror on it and it hangs on the outside of petries cage for when hes out, but he was doing the same thing and i just made him a bunch of toys to keep him occupied and he wouldnt play with any of them.. that is until i took out his mirror.  he didnt get upset or depressed and he bonded quick with me after that.


----------



## SallyLovesMojo (Jun 22, 2011)

okay guys i finally took it out! all he is doing is yelling! But Ill let him play with it for a while out of his cage. I just introduced it too him, it was out of his cage for about an hour and a half. He's doing his usual, trying to bite it and doing his weird beak thing(where he rubs his beak on it) we will see how things go!


----------



## SallyLovesMojo (Jun 22, 2011)

Mojo when he got his stupid mirror back.










He's only getting it for a little while!


----------



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

If you are thinking of getting another 'tiel then make sure that it's hand tame so it's attention towards you will influence Mojo. Cockatiels are flock animals they will be happier together and will play together so when the tame ones want to be with you, the free spirited one will want to be closer as well. Birds love food and will bond with you over that too, so be willing to share some of your (birdsafe) food with him and make him stuff like birdie breads, etc as well. Oh yes loose the mirror and try making some toys for him, 'tiels love shreddable things.


----------



## SallyLovesMojo (Jun 22, 2011)

Good advise. Mojo would be the more tame one. I believe this guy that im getting buster from didn't handle him a lot. And mojo is still getting used to it. So i will be training both of them.


----------



## samantha Larsen (Apr 7, 2011)

wow i think u guys bonded great.my baby is a rescue weve had him a year and still cant pet him BUT he hangs out ON US all night long & i feed him when im eating & yes we are realy bonded.i would leave the mirror or hel get realy sad just maybe move it outside the cage & after a while can get another bird.ur ucky he lets u pet his head I want to do that 2 my baby


----------

